# Crab Alley on Kent Island?



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Big Up Fishing Massives!

Has anyone heard of this place called Crab Alley on Kent Island? I heard the fishing was pretty good there. Do they have a pier? or is from the bank or surf?

Big D


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Sorry can't help you never fished there.

Someone on this site should be able to, a number of people fish that area and I believe someone on this site grew up there fishing.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Found this on the WEB.


Give them a call.




Crab Alley Marina, Chester, MD 21619 - (410)643-5588 - Crab and Fishing Boat Rentals


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks Orest!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Your Welcome


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Crab Alley...*

Part of the tributary on Kent Island. My friend who lives on the Eastern shore does well with trot lines for crabs there...


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Sorry my friend but you need a boat.


----------

